# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Шифрование бэкапов Time Machine

## SDA

Для тех кто беспокоится о безопасности своих бэкапов в Time Machine, есть решение.
Описанный ниже способ работает если вы используете:
— Time Machine в паре с Time Capsule;
— Time Machine вкупе с внешним диском отформатированным в HFS+ и подсоединенным к AirPort через USB.
Наверняка сработают и другие трюки, главное чтобы диск был расшарен в сети по AFP-протоколу.

Итак порядок действий следующий:
1. Открываем терминал (Applications — Utilities — Terminal).

2. Копируем готовый бэкап Time Machine типа username.sparsebundle (для удобства в корень какого либо диска).
2.1. Для надежности я советую Вам сделать копию бэкапа с вашего носителя, чтобы не потерять данные в случае неумелых действий.

3. Заходим в режим администратора (sudo su) и вводим пароль от своей учетной записи.

4. В терминале осуществляем переход к кор диску где лежат бэкапы:
— cd /Volumes — переходим в папку с доступными дисками;
— ls — получаем листиг доступных дисков;
— переходим в диск где хранится бэкап — cd BackupDisk (имя диска).

5. Шифруем бандл с бэкапом утилитой hdiutil.
Синтаксис утилиты примерно такой:
hdiutil convert -format UDSB -o OUTPUT FILE/ -encryption AES-256 INPUT FILE/.
Для быстрого набора имени бэкапа надо напечатать первые 2 символа названия и нажать таб — название допишется автоматически.
Пример:
hdiutil convert -format UDSB -o cryptobackup.sparsebundle/ -encryption AES-256 username.sparsebundle/
Enter a new password to secure «cryptobackup.sparsebundle»:
Re-enter new password:
Reading Driver Descriptor Map (DDM: 0)…
Reading Apple (Apple_partition_map: 1)…
Reading disk image (Apple_HFSX: 2)…
..................................................  ..........
Получаем шифрованный файл

6. Открываем Finder и жмем правой кнопкой мыши на исходном файлке бэкапа — выбраем show package contents, копируем файл com.apple.TimeMachine.MachineID.plist.

7. Открываем аналогично вновьполученный шифрованный бэкап и вставляем этот файл в шифрованный бэкап.

8. Затем выполняем команду для шифрованного бэкапа (команда задаст максимальный размер шифрованного контейнера, который будет хранить Ваши данные):
hdiutil resize -size 1t (1 гигабайт — 1g) cryptobackup.sparsebundle/

9. Приводим имя шифрованного бэкапа в полное соответствие с тем, что хранится на вашем носителе, который использует Time Machine и копируем с заменой на ваш носитель для бэкапов.

10. По окончании копирования, открываем бэкап через Finder и вводим пароль, пароль при необходимости сохраняем в ваш Keychain чтобы не вводить его вручную при бэкапах, затем демонтируем бэкап (Eject).

11. Поскольку Time Machine системное приложение, то открываем Keychain, находим пароль от бэкапа и перетаскиваем его в категорию System.

12. Делаем бэкапы автоматически в шифрованный файл.

PS. Если вы что то сделали неправильно Time Machine сделает новый файл с бэкапом вида username1.sparsebundle

Страрался расписать все максимально подробно для пользователей с различным уровнем подготовки. Наглядно проиллюстрировать не могу, т.к. данный метод испробован на работе с тестовым экземпляром Time Capsule. 

http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/macosx/94983/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

